# Gym routine



## mattandc (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi i was wondering if anyone has a gym routine suitable for wingtsun as to maximize speed and strength  Thanks  Matt


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

Go and acquire a copy of the book "The Art of Expressing the Human Body".  It's a collection of Bruce Lee's thoughts on workout and workout routines.


----------



## K831 (Aug 4, 2007)

mattandc said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone has a gym routine suitable for wingtsun as to maximize speed and strength  Thanks  Matt



Have a look at rosstraining.com and check out the articles link. Watch some of the videos, and check out the strenght training for fighter article. Some good ideas there.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 4, 2007)

mattandc said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone has a gym routine suitable for wingtsun as to maximize speed and strength  Thanks  Matt


Hi Matt
Welcome to MT!
You may also want to post this question in the Wing Chun forum. You might get some additional feedback.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello, The human body (all parts) will benifit you in just about any routine you want to do.  There is NO limits on any part of the body you want to "beef -up".

If fact the whole body NEEDS to be strenghten....meaning...do not limit to specific parts.

Speed training for martial arts (any) visit or find the many books written out there...lots!

Is there such a thing for a specfic martial arts?  maybe? ....but your whole body will need or could use more strenght and muscles...even the toes!

Core training? ....research this....strenghten the core!  ....Todays latest form of strenght training!!!!!

Developing the mind!  Just as important...........Aloha

PS:Gym routine should vary on a reqular basis. (routine-doing the same thing over and over.


----------

